#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-28
 * m4v is terrible annoyed at BlouBlou after all his trolling
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: !coc is getting stretched too
<Duck-> How can I install gentoo on a inbunto?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-29
<Ddorda> hey
<g4br13l> hey
<g4br13l> what cloak /ubuntu/member give?
<g4br13l> set me
<Pici> g4br13l: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<g4br13l> ¡!Pici!¡: yes
<Pici> g4br13l: What is your launchpad id?
<g4br13l> [Pici]: of website?
<Pici> g4br13l: Yes, from launchpad.net
<g4br13l> [Pici]: g4br13l
<Pici> g4br13l: It looks like you are not part of the Ubuntu Members group.
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Pici> Please see the link above for more information.
<g4br13l> Pici hey, i'm logged site... launchpad.
<Pici> g4br13l: You are not a member of the ubuntumembers team.
<g4br13l> https://launchpad.net/ ?
<Pici> g4br13l: You need to be an approved Ubuntu Member to qualify for an ubuntu/member cloak.
<g4br13l> |Pici|: ah
<g4br13l> Pici hey
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-31
<Ddorda> good morning :D
<MTecknology> Is it ok if I use #ubuntu-newyears for the day?
<MTecknology> I can use ## if you want
<MTecknology> eh; I'll do that anyway - considering it's temporary
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-01
<m4v> how annoying
<bazhang> m4v, d-coy was looking for you
<m4v> insulting me the whole day more like it
<m4v> troll I banned from -es channels
<bazhang> okay thanks
<bazhang> m4v, do you know a user dherrero ?
<m4v> sounds familiar...
<m4v> ah, was trolling today in u-es, is one of BlouBlou clones
<bazhang> okay; he was using the danger command yesterday and I noticed he had a lot of espanol channels in his /whois
<bazhang> [DHerrero] (n=administ@31.Red-83-42-114.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<m4v> yeah, is BlouBlou using proxies, same ip from the other day in #supybot
<bazhang> weird. bloublou seems to be a normal user in #ubuntu
<m4v> looks that way, but he isn't like that in other channels or when I speak with him in a query
<bazhang> thanks for the heads up
<m4v> he used to be a "good guy" in u-es as well
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: !spoiler is <reply> When discussing films or books please remember that not everyone has seen them yet, don't reveal too much of the plot and certainly don't tell them that Darth Vader is Luke's father. Oops.
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-02
<Some_Person> I think ubottu's lart feature is broken
<Some_Person> (not sure if this is the right channel to post this)
<nalioth> Some_Person: it's not active in all channels
<Some_Person> It's active in -offtopic, and it seems to have problems directing to a user
 * nalioth shrugs
<nalioth> if it were up to me, it'd not be active at all
<Ddorda> morning.
<popey> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<popey> right, should there be a !ua ? (there isn't one)
<jussi01> popey: !ua ?
<popey> jussi01: ukraine
<popey> jussi01: occasionally we get people in -uk thinking it's the ukraine loco channel
<jussi01> popey: ahh, well as soon as we get a suggestion...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-03
<humphreybc> hey everyone, how hard is it to get a new channel set up for a project?
<elky> you /join it. "/msg chanserv help register" and follow instructions. adding the ubuntuirccouncil nick and @freenode/staff/* cloak to the access list is advisable.
<humphreybc> oh so I don't actually have to get permission to set one up or anything like that?
<humphreybc> I ran: /msg chanserv REGISTER #ubuntu-manual but it's says I'm not logged in
<nalioth> humphreybc: /msg nickserv help identify
<humphreybc> "humphreybc is not a registered nickname."
<humphreybc> I just set up my nick inside pidgin... how do I register it?
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) humphreybc
<humphreybc> okay sweet i've done all that and have now registered our channel, #ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> now I need to go about adding MootBot, the logging bot and ubuntu IRC council, freenode staff etc... how can I do that?
<nalioth> what is #ubuntu-manual about?
<humphreybc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> Could someone please join the channel just to check it's working properly?
<nhandler> humphreybc: You may be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<humphreybc> yep i've been reading that thanks
<nhandler> :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: ubot4: !klingon is <reply> rI'Se'vamDaq tera'ngan Hol neH jatlhlu'. DaH yItlheD!
<jpds> ...
<popey> indeed
<admini> <BlouBlou> 187.7.25.227 << report this ip to #ubuntu-irc
<emma> unquery
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-28
<amazoniantoad> Hi international operators! Could someone please tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu
<Fuchs> if it is #ubuntu, I assume that #ubuntu-ops is the better place to ask :)
<amazoniantoad> thanks!
